# Tough pork tenderloin in smoker



## dbbran (Jun 14, 2015)

Just smoked my first pork tenderloin in electric smoker.  It came out.tough.  internal temperature was 145. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2015)

Some supermarkets trim down Pork Loins and label them as Tenderloins. These can be much more tough than true pork tenderloins. Of course there is always the luck of the draw, some piggy's are just tougher than others...JJ


----------



## drewed (Jun 14, 2015)

Some meat is just better cooked hot and fast on a grill.   I think tenderloins tend to be one of these cuts


----------



## tjrr (Jun 14, 2015)

How long did you smoke it? Those little pieces can dry out pretty quickly. An alternative might be to smoke it for a brief time with really heavy smoke, then grill or pan broil it. Brining makes a huge difference, too. I do tenderloins on the grill or, in winter, on the Breville panini grill.


----------



## jted (Jun 14, 2015)

dbbran said:


> Just smoked my first pork tenderloin in electric smoker. It came out.tough. internal temperature was 145. What am I doing wrong?


Nothing, I suspect that Chef Jimmy is correct. A true pork tenderloin is under 1.5 pounds and should cook rapidly, In my area (South East) they are packaged 2 per pack and look like this.













DSCN2668.JPG



__ jted
__ Nov 2, 2014






Try again hope you have better luck.   Jted


----------

